# Private section



## LostAndContent (Feb 22, 2013)

How does one gain access to the private section of this forum. A very helpful thread I was following was moved there and I'm a little sad about that. Someone mentioned that I could view it after making 30 posts (I was a lurker for a long time) but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it takes a short period of time after your 30th post


----------



## LostAndContent (Feb 22, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> it takes a short period of time after your 30th post


Thanks!


----------

